# JL Parts



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have read several threads regarding the JL magnets and armatures. I get the impression these are a good upgrade for the AFX non-mag and magnatraction cars. I also seemed to have read that someone got better performance from a JL arm that some mean greens he had.

Can someone enlighten me as what I need to look for?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just about any JL Thunderjets mags will work for a tjet or AFX non-mag. For Afx MT, use the red and white Xtraction magnets.

Same goes for JL arms, just watch for cupped/warped comms.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i put a jl meangreen arm in an mt and had no luck whatsoever,as the arm was too high on the shaft to contact the brushes...


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

JL didn't make a "meangreen" arm, did they? I think this thread was all about stock JL parts.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

No, JL didn't make Mean-greens. He just called them that because of the greenish poles they have.

Slotnewbie, I remember someone having a similiar problem with a JL arm in an XT car. They carefully pressed the arm down and fixed the problem.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

dlw said:


> No, JL didn't make Mean-greens. He just called them that because of the greenish poles they have.
> 
> Slotnewbie, I remember someone having a similiar problem with a JL arm in an XT car. They carefully pressed the arm down and fixed the problem.


without gearpress,i am just runnin stock red devil arms which KA anyways.i do have a bit of a lemon mt though,so i will try to swap out for the jl arm again maybe trying the spring method without brushes...


----------

